# Shoulders...



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm finding hard training shoulders and chest together... should i train shoulders on there own ? And just do chest and tri together x


----------



## BritishAssassin (Nov 26, 2007)

I even struggle to do chest and tri's together.

How many days a week are you training?


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

I can barely lift my arms above head height after doing shoulders alone, might be different for a woman though I suppose


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

try chest and back


----------



## Noxchi (May 7, 2013)

i think its inefficient chest and triceps together . all should have their own day .


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

I give shoulders their own day tbh i like to really f*ck em up


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

if you break parts down into chest-back-shoulders and give them separate days you can see your delts getting hit too often , pulling requires some delt pushing requires delt and direct shoulder work requires delt .

best to split it up upper-lower imo

shoulders then chest triceps

legs

back biceps

thats based on a 3 day split so you can then include spinning or whatever `club` if you do one on a 4th training day .


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

or go with chest and biceps to keep both fresh...ish

and then back and triceps


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lickatsplit said:


> or go with chest and biceps to keep both fresh...ish
> 
> and then back and triceps


i bet thats your full routine 5 times a week :lol:


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> i bet thats your full routine 5 times a week :lol:


no just biceps every day, in the squat rack


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

i do

legs

back traps and biceps

chest shoulders and tri

3 day split


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Yeah im finding it really difficult to train anything else along with my shoulders on the same day.

l tried a push/pull/legs split but it interfered with my running and that's something l don't want to hinder so im currently considering incorporating back and legs. Would this be too much???

Really struggling to get in any ab work in at all as well and certainly not in a 7 day period. Tomorrow is a run day, Sunday rest and then l planned to do some bi and tri work on Monday. If this goes to plan it will be nearly 2 weeks since l done any dedicated leg or ab work.

Last Sunday though l did a 7 mile run at a strong pace which is the furthest I've ran in quite some time and my legs were very tight and sore the following couple of days so im hoping that did them some good.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I split it Shoulders, back/bicep, Legs, chest/ tri's. Then sometimes chuck extra arms in when ever I feel lately, thats more just to keep me entertained as I am maintaining.


----------



## nixonbradley (May 18, 2013)

I just have chest on a Monday and don't mix it with anything as I don't usually get time after finishing work and the gym closing.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

When l was on push pull legs l did chest, shouders and tri's and it worked for me TBH.

Define struggling ?


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

I think shoulders works better with chest...they get hit alot during other days,dont think they need a seperate day.


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

kingdale said:


> I split it Shoulders, back/bicep, Legs, chest/ tri's. Then sometimes chuck extra arms in when ever I feel lately, thats more just to keep me entertained as I am maintaining.


just changed from a ppl to this hopefully my chest and shoulders will grow! as they have been lagging!

dont do any front delt on shoulders as aparently they get hit enough during chest


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

A-BOMB said:


> just changed from a ppl to this hopefully my chest and shoulders will grow! as they have been lagging!
> 
> dont do any front delt on shoulders as aparently they get hit enough during chest


I much prefer splitting chest and shoulders, don't get as good workout if I do them at the same time


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

I would increase to a 4 day split and train shoulders on there own

Or maybe even with legs


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> i do
> 
> legs
> 
> ...


Legs and biceps

Chest and triceps

Back and shoulders


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

What about doing leg and shoulders together? X


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> What about doing leg and shoulders together? X


If you can add shoulders on a leg day ur a better woman than me...i can hardly walk let alone add shoulders lol...


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I train shoulders on their own x


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

I prefer doing chest/back/arms/legs/shoulders separate days with some steady state cardio for 20 mins after


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I train shoulders on their own and I train legs on their own.......or I did...just about to change my routine so that may alter...


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Prodot said:


> I prefer doing chest/back/arms/legs/shoulders separate days with some steady state cardio for 20 mins after


I think I will do them on their own will just switch things about a bit


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

At the moment on a 4 day split.......

Day 1.............chest and biceps

Day 2.............back

Day 3.............shoulders and triceps

Day 4.............legs and calfs

Like to give legs their own day, big muscles and hard toll on the system, also there is

alot more muscles in your back than most give credit to if you work them all, so like

to give them a day on their own too.

Every 4 -6 weeks swap round and work in reverse, ie biceps/chest then triceps/ shoulders


----------



## bigpit (Dec 2, 2009)

raptordog said:


> At the moment on a 4 day split.......
> 
> Day 1.............chest and biceps
> 
> ...


this is exactly the split i use. :thumbup1:


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Just finished 2 shows and looking at my physique my back and hams need most work but delts were ok. I've tried legs with delts for a while now.

Must remember that delts are small muscles so just a pressing exercise and say bent over flyes with lateral raises is plenty. Otherwise too many exercises will cause over training.

My split now is Chest/Hams, Back/Arms, Quads/calves/delts.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> I think I will do them on their own will just switch things about a bit


You can really hit it hard this way :thumbup1: :turned:


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

bigpit said:


> this is exactly the split i use. :thumbup1:


Seem to work better for me doing it this way, tried various routines over the years, always did the traditional chest/ tricep day

for the knock on effect of using tri's in the chest work out with benching etc, but find by splitting it in the above routine can inpact more

on the said specific muscle group I am working on the day, seems to let me give 100% to the group, can get dom's in the muscle nearly like

the first time workout doing it this way.


----------



## jonesboy (Apr 7, 2013)

I train shoulders by themselves and it takes me a good 45mins or more. With the 3 heads of the shoulder I like to take my time and hit each one individually.

Try and leave a few days between this and chest though or you will find it hard training chest if you have just slaughtered shoulders.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

If you can do more days, id recommend this split.. which is what im currently doing

Day 1: Legs and Biceps

Day 2: Abs and HIIT

Day 3: Chest

Day 4: Rest

Day 5: Back

Day 6: Abs and HIIT or Rest

Day 7: Shoulders and Triceps


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Your front delt gets hit on chest day anyway. I personally like to do rear delt on back day, and middle and front on shoulder day. I do triceps on both chest and shoulder day since they are lacking.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

I train tri's, shoulders and chest altogether. They all work shoulders anyway so doing shoulders on a seperate day alone, would lead to over-training the shoulder to me and could lead towards injury. Take care of your shoulders :thumbup1:


----------



## stryker007 (Nov 12, 2012)

I don't train tris on chest day, I feel I want to use my tris entirely towards chest... wear them out and chest training suffers... so, I do tris at the end of back session.... let the debate commence


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> I'm finding hard training shoulders and chest together... should i train shoulders on there own ? And just do chest and tri together x


I've never trained them together and when I hear people do I always wonder why, just my opinion but I'd never be able to get great lifts out on shoulder press after a heavy chest session.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

stryker007 said:


> I don't train tris on chest day, I feel I want to use my tris entirely towards chest... wear them out and chest training suffers... so, I do tris at the end of back session.... let the debate commence


So train them after you finish trainin chest by then they should be nice and warm anyway and your chest trainin wont suffer


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

I split everything up

tues; Chest

Thurs; Back

fri; Bi's Tri's

Sat; Legs

Sun; Shoulders

Evens it out nicely, shoulders are a big part of your body if you include traps and neck, its like 35% of your upper body and a vital part of it, where everything connects.


----------

